# O.Z. Racing Wheels on A3/S3



## Marco Silva (Apr 12, 2002)

Post em up people ... Thanks in Advance...


----------



## Ken VAG (Nov 21, 2003)

*OZ Racing Wheels on my A3T*

My A3T has OZ Racing Saturn rims, 17", carrying 225/45 17 Goodyear GSD2s (not recommended).... I think the Saturn is now out of production, but there is a Saturn Plus which has the wheel bolts covered.


----------



## Tadd (Mar 11, 2003)

*Re: OZ Racing Wheels on my A3T (Ken A3T)*

Wonderful..
Beautiful cars man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
My favorite in the world


----------



## rs_t (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: OZ Racing Wheels on my A3T (Ken A3T)*

19" superleggera II


----------



## Marco Silva (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: OZ Racing Wheels on my A3T (rs_t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rs_t* »_19" superleggera II

















Now thats more like it.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## S4TAN (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: OZ Racing Wheels on my A3T (Marco Silva)*

WHAT HAVE YOU DONE TO THE POOR BABY!
Some things are best left simple and stylish! Nice RS4 wheels (19" of course) red brakes and black interior with either red, black or silver exterior.
Strange that sounds so like my old one


----------

